# Taking NREMT on the 26th...but



## Wildland FF (Feb 18, 2011)

Howdy guys.  I guess I signed up for an accelerated EMT class without really knowing how hardcore something like EMT-B really is.  I passed the class, went on vacation, kinda put the whole national registry idea on the side until I got a phone-call from my employer telling me I need to get my EMT-B or i'm going to be stationed somewhere undesirable there this coming Fire Season.

I got that phone call about a month ago and have started studying religiously.  I'm reading and re-reading the Brady 11th edition Emergency Care book on a daily basis.  Signed up and utilizing EMT-Achieve and emt-national-training.com

From your guys experience, what else is a good study aid?  I notice test questions on emt-national-training.com about some stuff that is not even mentioned in the Brady 11th Edition textbook!!!  For Example, one of the questions asked something about Diabetic Keto Acidosis.  DKA is not mentioned in the Brady book once!!!  

Any suggestions on how to get prepared for the test would be greatly appreciated.  I'm aware that my first mistake was taking an accelerated class.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 18, 2011)

I took an accelerated class as well, and on top of that it was not a terribly thorough one. Just go over your book a few times and you'll be fine. All the usual rules apply when you take the test. Relax, read the question twice, read the answers twice. Eliminate the obvious wrong answer first then the next most obvious then pick from the remaining two. Try not to over think the questions remember this isn't rocket science these questions are written for folks with GED's (not that there's anything wrong with GED's) so don't read every question thinking they are trying to trick you. The questions will start out easy and get progressively harder. If the questions get really really hard then that probably means your doing well. All that said, study study study.

P.S. I used a couple of study guides and I really don't think any of them helped much.


----------



## Sublime (Feb 18, 2011)

DKA should have been mentioned somewhere in diabetic emergencies, an altered mental status chapter, or at the very least somewhere around the use of oral glucose. You should know about DKA as a basic, would you give someone in DKA oral glucose?

I would search amazon for NREMT study guides. I used one called NREMT Prep or something like that, and passed the first time. Those books will allow you to test yourself to see how you do. The emt basic exam is very heavy on AIRWAY. Remember to keep it simple when answering questions don't read to much into it. Also study pretty hard on pediatrics, cardiac, and OB, and you should be ok. 

Possibly consider looking for an EMT-B refresher in your area if you need to.


----------



## Roman506 (Feb 18, 2011)

I took my basic class last spring, and we had brady. My instructor hated it, barely had any information he felt we needed to learn. When I studied for my basic which I took on the 16th I just got a couple of National Registry test books and studied them, and took online test's.


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the words.  Kinda helps me stay optimistic


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if the National Registry has questions like "What is the GCS score of this patient..... 6,7,8,12?"  I feel like i'm having a really hard time memorizing all of the Glasgow Coma Scale, and a bit nervous about the NREMT having those questions.


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 26, 2011)

Test is in 12 hours roughly.  Spent the last month of my life devoted to studying (very literally, possibly in an unhealthy manner).  Think I went overboard to the point where my mind feels like the slightest bit more of information will cause it to explode.  

Wish me luck!  I can't imagine what failing and 15 more days of studying will do to my general well-being.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck. It will most likely be easier than you feared.


----------

